# who has the best brand of pellet rifle



## Grant

who curently has the best brand name (gamo, rws, ect) of .22 pellet rifle.??


----------



## Militant_Tiger

maybe you should consider consolodating all of this into one thread?


----------



## Grant

i should have, but im not sure how this site works yet and it all hit me at different times.


----------



## i_love_177

i would have to say crossman because i had mine for a long time about 4 years im 14 now but it broke because i pumped it up to many times i had a model 760 good to kill squerells at around 20 yards but now i have a gamo shadow 1000 butiful gun had it for about a year and ive probably shot around 9000 pellets out of it it sais its good for about 10000 and ive already almost reached the limit in under a year the only problem is the front sight broke off so its funny aiming but ive had kills out to 50 yards on squerells with the magnum tipped its 177 caliber and if ur using match pellets by gamo kills are good to about 30 yards anything after that ur just pushing it but there accurate out farther and it keeps pretty good energy out farther with the magnum pellets i once killed a squerell in a tree at about 60 yards away lot of luck involved with that one and it didnt die instantly but it was expensive thouhg and after my rifle goes smooth bore im probably gunna by a model 760 crossman again cause bbs are cheaaaaaaaaaaappppppppp


----------



## RWSshooter

RWS is by far better than Gamo, Daisy, Crossman, etc. I have an Model 48 in .22 cal. The .177 caliber just doesn't have the knock down power at longer distances. A 50 yard shot/kill on cotton tails is common. I have a friend that has made a few 100 yards shots on cotton tails and taken them out. 
I also own a Sheridan Blue Streak 5mm caliber years ago. Great rifle for the money.


----------



## the_rookie

Ya crossman or benjamin/sheridan is always a good choice... RWS is third in my view because there so expensive. Honestly I would have .177 caliber because of a bigger variety of pellets and plus there more accurate


----------



## deadeye_youth

Ive had my benjamin/sheridan for 8 yrs and I havent had one problem with it yet.


----------



## Remington 7400

I've had this gun for about 5 years.










Origionally bought it to shoot rats in the barn. She is a good shooter, I have killed many rats at 25 yards and farther. Adverage 5 shot group at 20 yards is about dime sized, if I do my part.

I took it squirrel hunting before, range is pretty limited with it in the woods. I'd personally rather have a .22 LR, for squirrels. But if it is what you got use it. Exepect effective range to be less than a .22 short, and I don't reccomend shooting past 30 yards.


----------



## Remington 7400

Guess it is important to post the fact that the rifle in the above picture is not mine. I simply googled for an image of a Benjamin 397. DON"T TAKE ME TO JAIL! I give the owner of the picture all the credit.


----------



## FoxSquirrel

Powerline,I haven't had mine for very long,but I've killed lots of squirrels with it.


----------



## dennis_d

im suprised nobody mentioned beeman..they make nice rifles


----------



## gray squirrel

REM i have seen that pitcher in a lot of differant sites.


----------



## MarineCorps

True, so have I, but he didn't say that he took that picture just that he had that gun for 5 years.


----------



## Tholzel

dennis_d said:


> im suprised nobody mentioned beeman..they make nice rifles


Beeman and RWS both make excellent air rifles, but no inexpensive ones. RWS is a German firm that makes rifles, shotguns, etc., as well as high-quality air rifles. All of them start at around $350 & up, but they are wonderful guns.

Beeman is actually in importer: he gets his air rifles made in Germany and England. His latest hunting air rifle is the mamouth "Kodiak." A review of it can be found at: http://www.velocitypress.com/pages/BeemanKodiak.php

The Kodiak is one of two of the most powerful spring piston air rifles made. (The other is the air spring piston Theoban "Eliminator.") With 30 ft-lbs of energy at the muzzle, the Kodiak still has more power at 50 yards (~20 ft-lbs) than most other air rifles have at the muzzle. But is takes a real strong arm to cock, and it is heavy to wear on the shoulder.


----------

